# Adjusted development times for Rodinal



## aggiezach (May 28, 2004)

I'm going to develop my first role of film tonight and I was wondering if anyone had a chart of adjusted development times for Rodinal. The cold water faucet at my place has an average temperature of 80 degrees (Damn Texas Heat)  so I need to decrease the dev. time but I'm just not sure by how much. Is there a formula for this kind of thing?


----------



## voodoocat (May 29, 2004)

Why not just cool down the water?  I live in phoenix and it comes out pretty hot.  But it's easy to get it to 68.  When I'm ready to develop some film, I put a jug of water in the fridge for a while.


----------



## oriecat (May 29, 2004)

Go here:

http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

Bookmark it, it is fabulous.

Then click on Time/Temp Chart and it helps with conversion.  Of course 80 is off the chart... but it should still help you figure it out... but yeah that's awfully hot, try and cool it down some.


----------



## Firelance (May 31, 2004)

I could have started a new topic for this, but since me question is simple I'll post it here.

I've bought Rodinal Special, a better version of the standard Rodinal developer. Question: Rodinal is single-use only, is this Rodinal Special ment to be used multiple times? Like Paper developer?

Thanks


----------



## havoc (May 31, 2004)

Probably not. Film Developer is used up really fast. I have not used Rodinal though so i couldn't tell ya for sure.


----------



## oriecat (May 31, 2004)

I've never heard of Rodinal Special.  What does the bottle say?

I just did a quick google and it sounds like it is Rodinal just made with diff ingredients, but again still a one shot dev.


----------



## TheProf (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmm I love Rodinal, but they wont ship it here, something about a chemical in it.  Maybe the special has solved that


----------

